# YOUR FIRST FALL!!



## *Bobbi Socks*

My first fall was on my horse Gage.
I was on bareback, then all of a sudden, I was on the ground, he was looking at me like, 'Gotcha huh?' lol. So I got back on, and he was fine, it was weird! I seen his head go down, then I was sitting on the ground! Gage was a beautiful Paint gelding 16hh VERY stocky built. I was about maybe 13 when I fell off.

-Bobbi


----------



## horse_luver4e

I have been riding for about 7 years all over and I have never REALLY fallen off. Iv'e slid to one side becuase I had no balence then and then landed on my feet. But thats it. My balence is amazing now.lol 8)


----------



## Kiki

LOL!! :lol: :lol: 

My first fall was where Crackrider does endurance on THE most gawgeous Anglo-Arab chestnut, four socks and blaze gelding by the name of Chevy. Anyway we're trotting along my try-out ride to see if I qualify and I dont remember actually leaving the saddle just suddenly hanging off the side of it, nearly scrambling back in then thinking "Oh toss it and let go...." 

Essentially Chevy went over the top of me, I landed on the ground helmet first and went to get up as Chevy trod on me with his back legs on my leg just below the shin!!!

I leapt to my feet, the adrenalin had numbed the pain (but not for long) and everyones like "Are you alright!?" And I'm like "Its cool. I'm good!!" Then blacked out for five seconds as we walked to the end of the trail but still stayed in the saddle and no one noticed!! LOL!!!

I had a stunner of a bruise too, perfect horseshoe shape and could harldy walk for three weeks!!!


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty

I honestly can't remember! It would have been when I was about six ... 

:lol:


----------



## Friesian Mirror

Hmmm, I think my first fall was when I was "riding" Pepper. She was a bay QH, and I think she was getting close to two yrs old. My step-dad had put a saddle on her and let me sit on her back while he was leading us back to the barn, well I had a little mini-poodle at the time and she was outside with us. She decided that it would be a good idea to run under and between Pepper's back legs, which caused her to hop and sorta jump forward. Of course I lost my balance and hit the ground. After a minute I stood up and told my step-dad to "give me a sec" and I would get back on. I can't remember if I did or not  I think I was about 14 or 15 because Pepper was one of the first horse's we bought.


----------



## Kiki

Lol Fresian mirror thats funny....well falling off is not necesarily funny falling off but it takes a dog to bring us a cropper


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow; my first fall was when I first tried riding bareback, haha, I was on this really bumpy horse named Danny...so yeah, right when he started WALKING, I fell right off! It hurt, too 
Silly Danny!
But sadly he passed away of old age, RIP Danny<3


----------



## sweetypie16

mY first fall was on a shetlend when i was 3. The naughty pony shaked :lol: and i fell offf


----------



## nurse_in_boots

My first fall was the first time I rode my first horse (lots of firsts there!) We were trying her out before we bought her, and no one had a saddle or anything so I got on her bareback. She never took one step forward, just let loose with three s-l-o-w big bucks. I hung with her for the first two, then on number three I was airborne! And yep, we bought her anyway! Don't ask me why. I was 10 and my mom hates horses and my dad had not ridden since he was a kid. I would have never let my kid near that horse again, but it worked out well because that mare really taught me how to ride! She was very unforgiving about mistakes and could buck like a bronc!


----------



## latte62lover

well lets see ive been riding on and off for about four years now and ive only fallen off once. i don't know how it happened and to tell you the truth i don't think anyone did. all i know was i was cantering, and then "sweet" little sparkle stopped and then i flipped over her head litterally and was looking right into her face with the rains in my hands on my feet. i should take up gymnastics...


----------



## sweetypie16

LOL latte62lover!! Thats funny


> i should take up gymnastics...


----------



## Peartree

Ok. Mine is long.

We were 'cantering' around the ring (I say 'cantering' because I couldn't get him to canter). He had huge strides so I had already nearly fallen off once in the lesson.

Anyway, my instructor is chasing me with a crop and it worked 3/4 around the way, until he spooked. I went all the way to the left. The he spooked once more, all the way to the right, did a flip and landed on my back.

My instructor said I was smiling when I landed so I wasn't tense. I didn't hurt myself at all! I was so happy that I had fallen. She said that was the lightest fall she had seen in years, and from a kid! Then I got back on (2 minutes later because we were all laughing and talking about it) and finished my canter, me nearly falling AGAIN!


----------



## CrazyHorseChick

Alright, my first fall was when I was bareback and we were trotting, she made a sharp turn and I slipped right off. lol I jumped up adn screamed YES! I had been riding for 2 years, and had never fallen off.

If you don't mind I'm going to tell you about the only other two times I've fallen off.

The second time, I was riding Callie a Quararab, I wasn't sitting up so my instructor made me put a strait stick ehind my back. lol Well that made me laugh, and I can do absolutly Nothing when I'm laughing, lol. Well, my feet slid back, and my chest foward, I was literally laying horozontally on top of her as she trotted around. Then I just slipped off. lol. Once again I jumped up and yelled YES!. lol

Then the last and most recient, 5m ago. I was over at my instroctor's old instroctor and friends house riding her horse Pheonix. He was MAGNIICENT! He is a 17.2hh tb. He was riding wonderfuly at everything, so I decided to jump him. lol, well going over the jump was great, but right when his froot hoofs tuched ground he bolted! I started geting him under controle right away, he only made it a cupple of feet, but then Amber's son runs into the arena swinging two crops in his hands screaming Hey momy, look what I got. Well thats what they told me, because I hadn't seen him and had been loosining up on Pheeonix because I had gotten him back to a trot when he bolts again! lol, well he's running tward a fence and dose a sharp turn ,and I slip sideways, now were galloping full speed along the fence which is lined with jumps, so I grip with my heels so not to fall off right on top of them. Bad mistake, he's off the track and decides to go faster, lol (it was actually pretty fun.. exilerating.=)) Well, when we turn away from the fence I let go and fall to the floor. I jumped up and screached out YES! but it was hard, because when I fell I had accidentally nocked the breath out of myself!lol Well when I caught my breath I got back on, made him do the jump and all was well. lol

Meg... sry for being so long, lol


----------



## moonflame994

i cant rember my first fall so ill tell of another........


once i was riding flame, i was too lazy too put on a saddle so i was bare back i decided too go jump. flame decided the jump was going to eat him, so he jumps like a goat and lands back feet first and then as soon as he hit the ground, he did a rabbit buck that sent me flyin!!!


----------



## Jassy

i had my first fall after 6 years of riding,aq few years ago, i've been riding now for 8 yrs. my horse (BEAR) spooked at one of our barn cats, Bear is kinda paranoid sometimes lol, i fell of the following week on a different horse named Danny, we were doing a triple combination, and i was going fast enough so we just kinda 'popped' over the fist two and the 3rd jump was a little higher and so Danny stooped right in front of it and i slammed into the top rail with my ribs, ouch. i rolled onto my knees into a feedle like position and saw my horse standing mm away from me lol. i wasn't used to Danny's riding style i was used to BEAR so that didn't help me much lol!!!

i didnt hit my head on either fall, lucky me, ! :wink:  i still love them both!


----------



## DutchHorse

Allright, It's a looooooooooong time ago since I posted here something but here goes: During one of the lessons I compete in, we had to gallop, so I spurred Bruin on, but... I dunno... I think I used my whip a bit too feisty! Bruin stopped all of a sudden, and I flew litteraly over his head, and landed a few meters away from him, looking very dumb at me, like he would say: What are you doing in the sand?

The instructor told me then that I spurred him too hard... now I know! I was a bit too anxious to gallop!


----------



## smericka

My first fall happened after about 2 years of formal riding lessons. It was mid spring and we were riding in an outdoor arena still filled with melting snow and mud.

I was in a lesson riding a lovely mare named josie. We were all trotting on the rail ( me and josie were'nt really trotting, it was more like pace-pace- trot-trot-trot-pace) and she decided she was bored of that and took off in another direction across the arena. I learned one of newtons laws that day, "objects in motion tend to stay in motion", when i continued to fall the original direction that we had been going. Luckly the ground was soft so I never had any bruises or anything.

It was funny though because my instructor at the time had no idea I had fallen until she saw josie playfully cantering around the arena without a rider haha.


----------



## KIIM

my first fall was on my first trail ride. all my falls seem to happen on trail rides. lol . anyway i had been riding for 3 years but only in closed paddocks and arenas. we here catering in the forest and there was a tight turn. around the corner another horse had stopped and the horse i was riding turned sharply to avoid crashing into the other horse and i fell off and landed on a rock. It took 10 mins before everyone managed to convince me to ride back but i didnt have another option because we were 3 miles from the yard.


----------



## MemoryForStormy

*Oh No...*

My first fall was last year (I am 14, riding since I was little but riding alone at 10) when I was excercising a gleding named Blue at a theraputic riding center. He has been abused, I know, but out of stupidity I gave him a rough kick and all I know is he started bucking. He got me on the ground and I passed out for an hour when he trampeled my back and then a hoof caught my head.
It has taken me like...a year.....to remember just this much and the fact I woke up and saw nothing, just my mom walking through the doors of the center to get me and everything was black except the doors..
I don't know what color clothes she was wearing but she was glowing white like an angel at the time. We went home and waited for about 4 hours until I went to the emergency room to see if I had any head/brain injuries because I was stuttering and knew nothing of why I was in pain or what was going on. We waited there for an hour then finally I got in, got a CAT-scan or however it is spelled......and it turns out nothing was wrong. I have had many fatal-type inuries and nothing goes on.


----------



## DutchHorse

*Re: Oh No...*



MemoryForStormy said:


> I don't know what color clothes she was wearing but she was glowing white like an angel at the time.


 Whooo, sounds like an near-death-experience... But I had a nasty fall too, but on my shoulders, a piece of bone has broken off and now it must regrow now. My horse starting to buck 2 times: the 1rst time I could hold on, but a few minutes later, I was lying in the sand, my horse looking strange to me, as he would say: what on earth are you doing on the ground? My shoulder was a bit dislocated but it has been snapped back into place!


----------



## Jackie Bee Happy

My first fall was this past summer. I had only been riding about a year, and I had just gotten up the nerve to canter my horse bareback for the first time in the pasture. My grandpa was standing there watching and I leaned forward more than usual because I was bareback and I kinda choked up on the reins. Jackie, being the booger she is, threw her head down between her legs and I did a complete flip over her head and landed right in front of her. I never even realized I had fallen until suddenly I was standing and my thumb hurt really bad because it got twisted in the reins! It was really funny and we all laughed about it later. I had pulled a few EBMD (emergency bareback moving dismounts ) before and lost my balence more than once, but that was my first time and it was actually kind of fun.


----------



## BluMagic

I don't really remember my FIRST fall but I guarantee it was on a mini. I rode them ALL the time! lol.


----------



## jazzyrider

my first fall was when i was about 8 i think. i was on this crazy shetland and my dad was running leading him. we were having races with family and the parents had to lead the horse. we were doing well until dad needed to sneeze. of course beign as competitive as he is, he wouldnt stop for it so he sneezed while he was running and scared living you-know-what out of the pony who immediately bounded sideways. seeing as i had no reins i fell flat on my butt. dad was so overcome with concern he said 'you better bloody well hurry up and get back on our we're gunna lose' lol


----------



## sunburst

I was another young one--maybe six? I was riding double with my cousin, who couldn't get the horse to go around a huge tree branch, so at the last minute he yelled, "Duck!" 
I said, "Where?"
and it all went downhill from there.  
Luckily, there was snow on the ground.


----------



## sunburst

KIIM said:


> It took 10 mins before everyone managed to convince me to ride back but i didnt have another option because we were 3 miles from the yard.


haha! My horse used to throw me/trick me off of her (smart brat!) and take off for home, leaving me six or so miles away sometimes! (I would hitch a ride with someone else, usually, but there were times when I had to walk. She made me so mad!! :twisted: ) My mom's horse will stand there and look really scared, though! (She's only had one rider come off of her)


----------



## Bucky's Buddy

Hmmmm, I was six, and I was riding a qh gelding that I would ride later in a lead-line class. I wanted to canter, and because the horse had a "Go problem", my mom had to use the whip. Yeah, he cantered, then GALLOPED!! I ended up sliding off the left side, skinned my knee on the wood board of the side of the round pen, and landed in the sand. Yeah, I got back on, and I think the same horse tried to roll while I was riding him. Naughty, naughty Keno!! He didn't have a grudge against me, I was just such a light weight of a six year old girl, I guess he forgot I was riding him. 

I had another chance to fall yesterday, when I was riding the tb gelding, *****. I wanted him to go over a ditch full of water, and we had tried to go over it at a past date, and I was unsuccessfull. Anyways, I told him to go over it, and he went OVER it!! He did a jump from a standstill, hurling me against the back of the saddle, then jolting me forward. I now know what it feels like to jump :roll: .

Sam also gave us some trouble getting them out of his pen, because he didn't want to cross this huge puddle in front of the gate. My mom had to swing a rope behind him to get him through, which was as fast as he could, sending mud all over me and my mom. Yeah, he's kinda paranoid of water, funny boy :lol: !!


----------



## americancowgurl31391

ok my first fall was off my horse that i still have now, Dude...He was 5 at the time and i was 11. I had never really riden. It was up in utah. All the cowboys wanted me to go faster than a walk. I started trotting. well we came to the end of the frenceline where the arena turns. I thought he would stop but he kept going around the turn trotting. I went one way as he turned the other. Totally My fault. I scared my poor horsie. I started screaming and yelling that i was never riding again. They had to put me in the truck to calm my horse down. Now we're inseparable and have a really strong bond.


----------



## xxandrea16xx

My first fall was when I was 5 years old and the pony I was riding tripped over trotting poles. It was stupid fall but I was only 5 and I had just learn't how to horseback ride.


----------



## Dapy

The first time I fell I was barepack like many others I've noticed. 

I love riding barepack, and while I was galloping the horse went harder and harder and she didn't stop. And I thought when I fall she will stop, so I fell and she stopped right away and looked at me like : Why I want to run and run and run


----------



## farmpony84

Mine was off a pony named Hanz, he was a black welsh pony and he bucked, I came off and the reigns were stil in my hands, I mean the entire bridle came off....I remember I had on navy blue breeches, I still have them, black rubber riding boots, a long sleeved shirt that had teddy bears on it and my riding hat. I remember I had dirt in my underpants.... It didnt hurt and I got right back on...

this was back in like 1987 or 88


----------

